# Failing Score on Power PE



## Warriors never break (May 25, 2017)

Failed 48/80 first time taker.

48 correct questions out of 80.

please share your failing score and if you passed your advice and strategy! Thank you.

 :wacko:


----------



## HotFudge (May 25, 2017)

Warriors never break said:


> Failed 48/80 first time taker.
> 
> 48 correct questions out of 80.
> 
> ...


I got a 68% so heartbreaking but i would like to gear up and prep for the fall!


----------



## Warriors never break (May 25, 2017)

HotFudge said:


> I got a 68% so heartbreaking but i would like to gear up and prep for the fall!


I hate the feeling man!! This sucks... failure sucks!!!! Keep your head up, hopefully we'll be posting our passing results in October. 

Is your percentage 54 correct questions out of 80? I'm trying to figure out the number of questions you had to get correctly in order to pass approximately.


----------



## HotFudge (May 25, 2017)

Warriors never break said:


> I hate the feeling man!! This sucks... failure sucks!!!! Keep your head up, hopefully we'll be posting our passing results in October.
> 
> Is your percentage 54 correct questions out of 80? I'm trying to figure out the number of questions you had to get correctly in order to pass approximately.


I am in texas so i went to engineers.texas.gov and i found my actual score on there. so i am guessing it is 54 out of 80. 2 more questions and i could possibly have been in the clear! Ahhhhh


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I made a google survey form to track the results of the Power PE. If you have some time, can you please take the survey? We can also track failing scores via the survey.  

https://goo.gl/forms/3yzarlz0IaQu63cu1


----------



## Limamike (May 25, 2017)

Warriors never break said:


> I hate the feeling man!! This sucks... failure sucks!!!! Keep your head up, hopefully we'll be posting our passing results in October.
> 
> Is your percentage 54 correct questions out of 80? I'm trying to figure out the number of questions you had to get correctly in order to pass approximately.


Been there and it sucks, but I started studying the same day I found out I got a 68%.  Just posted "my test strategy"  ... on another link. Keep your head up and dont give up!


----------



## Warriors never break (May 25, 2017)

HotFudge said:


> I am in texas so i went to engineers.texas.gov and i found my actual score on there. so i am guessing it is 54 out of 80. 2 more questions and i could possibly have been in the clear! Ahhhhh


I'm in Cali and in my performance analysis table posted on my NCEES account I see how many questions I got correct in each subject. Apparently you were really close! We'll have it next time for sure! 

:reading: V:


----------



## Warriors never break (May 25, 2017)

Limamike said:


> Been there and it sucks, but I started studying the same day I found out I got a 68%.  Just posted "my test strategy"  ... on another link. Keep your head up and dont give up!


Thank you! I really need all the encouragement and advice I can get right now! I started this topic to get support from people like me and I believe it's really helping me to get over this and move on!

I wish I could do the same and start studying right now but I don't see it in me today! But I know I'll be ok tomorrow, tomorrow is a new day!

 :reading:


----------



## Warriors never break (May 25, 2017)

justin-hawaii said:


> Hi Everyone, I made a google survey form to track the results of the Power PE. If you have some time, can you please take the survey? We can also track failing scores via the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/3yzarlz0IaQu63cu1


Will do it!


----------



## tangentline (May 26, 2017)

justin-hawaii said:


> Hi Everyone, I made a google survey form to track the results of the Power PE. If you have some time, can you please take the survey? We can also track failing scores via the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/3yzarlz0IaQu63cu1


Coming from someone with more of a school background instead of actual work experience the results of this survey are quite interesting.


----------



## Owism (May 26, 2017)

Warriors never break said:


> Failed 48/80 first time taker.
> 
> 48 correct questions out of 80.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got 39/80 first time. second time I just passed. heres what I did but everyone does something different depending on their needs and expertise:


----------



## ysj88 (May 26, 2017)

tangentline said:


> Coming from someone with more of a school background instead of actual work experience the results of this survey are quite interesting.


How can you see the survey results? I'm curious as well.


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 26, 2017)

If you complete the survey you can see the summary responses, but I will post the summaries periodically for those that don't take the survey.  You can also use this link to see the summary of responses, without taking the survey.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-WCayetjDXsOWnlgjUIGCqK_Yf6DUtniBXS66ArtIqI/edit?usp=sharing


----------

